# 65 Impala SS.



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

First. I just received my FIRST digital camera 3 week ago.
and I have Never took photos of model cars , or of any models.
and I am new at uploading photos to a FORUM

















,


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

more




























this model is more than 10 years old.
it is a copy of my real car I had in high school. only this one has a small block engine..
I also made one with a 396 and a 409. my real car had the 409 and a 4 speed.
forgive me if I did something wrong.. if so TELL ME... so I can LEARN. this computer, digital stuff.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I think you did a geat job. I opened this thread because my first car was a green 65 Impala SS with the 396. Had leather bucket seats, glass packs and the vacuum gage. Paid $100 for it in 1974. I wish I still had that car.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice looking car. I wish I had one now!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Nice!*

*WOW!, Ten-years...was the cover show the car in Sky Blue?? by Monogram?..My late father had one in Chicago but in a 4-door, White, then step-dad had on in Blue two-door but wasn't sure what type and he doesn't remember now....But I do remember them at E-town NJ Both chassics and Mods......Nice set up buddy!!.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe it was the blue from Monogram...

this was the first model that I used an air brush and a paint brush with only 1 single bristle on it. the hub-caps and the front grill, were very time consuming.
the center console was hard to do.. and also the first time to use metal foil on the Seat backs.
and the bodies paint was wet sanded and polished...


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I believe it was the blue from Monogram...
> 
> this was the first model that I used an air brush and a paint brush with only 1 single bristle on it. the hub-caps and the front grill, were very time consuming.
> the center console was hard to do.. and also the first time to use metal foil on the Seat backs.
> and the bodies paint was wet sanded and polished...


*So it had to be because I have the very first of their kind not built yet...Sweet!!....I have major plans for this gem but first its my 1st release by Monogram...a 1960 Chevy Impala...I just finish the priming and now color selection process...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

something different











again more than 10 years old.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

My 2nd car was a 59 Biscayane 6 cyl 3 on the tree. Going across a couple high bridges in Akron Oh on a windy car was a adventure. The wind got under those fins and made steering fun.


----------

